# Older bits



## theRobdotcom (Feb 1, 2021)

The pictures I attached are of a bit that came with a Stanley H258-A. I’m not familiar with this kind. I’m also not very familiar with routers.

What are these called — with the conical part that goes into the router?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum
I do not Recognize it and from what I see I don’t think I want to run that in my router for some reason it just does not look safe
Some body should be able to tell us


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

theRobdotcom said:


> The pictures I attached are of a bit that came with a Stanley H258-A. I’m not familiar with this kind. I’m also not very familiar with routers.
> 
> What are these called — with the conical part that goes into the router?


It looks like a cutter for the Stanley plane attachment for the older model routers .The cone on the shaft is fixed instead of split which locks it in with the large nut , then the Spiral cutter and then the small nut locks that down. I have a box full of the cutters like this with different profiles that dad had from the 50's plane attachment and router, only thing i don't have is the mounting bracket to attach the router motor to the plane.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I could be wrong but I think that may be a shaper bit and not a router bit. When you say the bit came with the router are you saying new or one you bought used?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Could it be for this Stanley plane?


----------



## theRobdotcom (Feb 1, 2021)

Roland Johnson said:


> It looks like a cutter for the Stanley plane attachment for the older model routers .The cone on the shaft is fixed instead of split which locks it in with the large nut , then the Spiral cutter and then the small nut locks that down. I have a box full of the cutters like this with different profiles that dad had from the 50's plane attachment and router, only thing i don't have is the mounting bracket to attach the router motor to the plane.


It is from the planer kit. Do other bits share the shank? In other words, unscrew the top nut, take off the cutting part and put a different one on the same shaft? If that’s the case, do you know what they’re called so I can search for them?

Or do you know if I can just put a different collet on so I can use modern bits?

These things are a dime a dozen online but I searched for ages and couldn’t find anything.


----------



## theRobdotcom (Feb 1, 2021)

harrysin said:


> Could it be for this Stanley plane?


That’s exactly what it’s for. Do you know what that type of bit is called? Not the bit itself, but that whole little bit assembly with the conical end that goes into the router?

Kind of like how there are t- and u-shank bits for jigsaws, there must be a name for this.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes you can use a different collet if you can find one. It will probably use only 1/4 bits but the nut you have should work. What is the Model of the router?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


I'm confused, the bit appears to be from a planer but ROUTER is still being talked about!!


----------



## theRobdotcom (Feb 1, 2021)

harrysin said:


> I'm confused, the bit appears to be from a planer but ROUTER is still being talked about!!


It’s a router that can go in a fixed base or on a planer base. There’s a door jamb jig too. A ‘handyman kit.’


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

theRobdotcom said:


> It’s a router that can go in a fixed base or on a planer base. There’s a door jamb jig too. A ‘handyman kit.’


In a router, the bit shown could only be used for planing edges. This limited use is an example of what I've been saying for a long time, "there is no substitute for a tool dedicated to a single task", a dedicated router is capable of so much more than edge treatment.


----------

